# Via 4T: Inside Line Pits A6 Versus BMW 5-Series. Guess Who Wins? (Spoiler Alert)



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

InsideLine has pitted the all-new Audi A6 against its arch enemy, the BMW 5-series. Closely matched, the two cars are both the 6-cylinder with forced induction variants. The A6 is the 3.0 TFSI and the 5er is the 535 biturbo.

We have to admit, that the A6 won was not so much of a surprise. Even the last-generation car beat the Bimmer in several recent Car Magazine tests. Still, it's nice to log another notch on the board. Here's a quick quote.



> This 2012 Audi A6 puts a smile on your face when you steer into a corner. And it puts one there again when you floor the throttle at the exit. This all-wheel-drive sedan is arguably a more entertaining car to drive than any of its rear-drive rivals. Sport sedan or not, the Audi A6 is now the car of choice in this category.


* Full Story *


----------

